# Neu HDS 5 was gibt es hier zu berichten?



## Heuwiese (29. April 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen gibt es schon Testberichte von den neuen HDS5 Geräten?


----------



## Echolotzentrum (29. April 2009)

*AW: Neu HDS 5 was gibt es hier zu berichten?*

HDS Test Video:

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/VideosKataloge/Videos---178_179.html

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Heuwiese (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neu HDS 5 was gibt es hier zu berichten?*

Danke für die Info, aber das kenne ich doch schon.


----------



## Heuwiese (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neu HDS 5 was gibt es hier zu berichten?*

Wie funktioniert am HDS 5 eigentlich das Sirius Wetter/Radio? 
Braucht man da eine extra Antenne?


----------



## Shira11 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neu HDS 5 was gibt es hier zu berichten?*

Sirius funktioniert nur bei den Amis!:c


----------



## Heuwiese (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neu HDS 5 was gibt es hier zu berichten?*

Danke für die Info. 
Schade auch, dass es nicht überall funzt.
Kennt einer von euch die wirklichen Abstrahlwinkel der Geber 
HST-WSBL und HST-DFSBL. 
Im Netz und diversen Katalogen sind unterschiedliche Angaben beschrieben.

HST-WSBL 83/200kHZ 
83kHZ ..... °
200kHZ.....°

HST-DFSBL 50/200kHZ
50kHZ......°
200kHZ.....°


----------



## Heuwiese (6. März 2011)

*AW: Neu HDS 5 was gibt es hier zu berichten?*

Hat keiner einen Plan??
Auch nicht das Team vom *Echolotzentrum*?
Dann gleich noch eine Frage.
Wie bekomme ich die Gezeiteninfos auf den Schirm?
Mit den Navionics-Gold Karten sollen ja die Angaben von Strömungen und Gezeiten möglich sein.
Nur wie bekomme ich die auf den Schirm?
Bitte Hilfe es geht bald nach Norge!!!


----------



## Amerika1110 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Neu HDS 5 was gibt es hier zu berichten?*

Hallo Heuwiese,
wenn ich mich dunkel erinnere, so hat der 200/50 kHz Geber 5° Abstrahlwinkel und der 200/83 kHz Geber 25° Abstrahlwinkel.

Beste Grüße

Ralf


----------



## Heuwiese (18. März 2011)

*AW: Neu HDS 5 was gibt es hier zu berichten?*

Danke Amerika. 
Ich bin mir aber nicht ganz so sicher, ob deine Info passt. 
Wo hast du die Daten her?
Das Echolotzentrum berichtete per Telefon in etwa so: 

HST-WSBL 83/200kHZ 
83kHZ 20 °
200kHZ 120°

HST-DFSBL 50/200kHZ
50kHZ 5°
200kHZ 20°

Bin mir aber auch bei diesen Angaben nicht sicher, ob ich alles richtig verstanden habe.
Schade auch, dass sich T.S. hier nicht mehr so richtig äußert.
Die Antworten auf meine anderen Fragen habe ich mir dann mal selbst erarbeitet.


----------



## Amerika1110 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Neu HDS 5 was gibt es hier zu berichten?*

Hallo Heuwiese,
deshalb schrieb ich ja, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Entscheidend ist das ich bei gleicher Wassertiefe mit dem 50/200 kHz Geber einen deutliche kleineren Ausschnitt ableuchte wie mit dem 83/200 kHz Geber.
Hatte bisher nur den 50/200 kHZ Geber für Norwegen, habe mir aber jetzt noch den 83/200 kHZ geholt, um ihn hier zu nutzen und um in Norwegen zu probieren, ob durch den größeren Abstrahlwinkel mehr zu sehen ist.
Habe den 50/200 kHz Geber bisher auch zu 99% nur mit 200 kHz betrieben und habe im Hardanger überall saubere Bilder gehabt. Verspreche mir aber durch den größeren Winkel einen "breitere Sicht".

Beste Grüße

Ralf


----------

